# Miracle Detail - Porsche 997 GT3RS 3.8 in one of the most gorgeous colours I've seen!



## Miracle Detail (Jun 4, 2010)

Hi Guys,

Totally love this car in a big way, specially the colour with the black wheels and I get to clean it weekly! 

Paintwork correction carried out using all 3M products, paintwork protected with 3 layers of Swissvax Crystal Rock Wax, wheels and windows protected using CQuartz, a Ceramic Quartz Hydrophobic coating.

Well worth a look in Youtube HD version. :thumb:






Kind Regards
Paul Dalton

Miracle Detail.
Tel: 07788-441150
Office: 07788-441150
Int'l: +44 (0) 7788-441150
Email: [email protected]
Web: www.miracledetail.co.uk
Youtube: http://www.youtube.com/user/MiracleDetail
Twitter: http://twitter.com/MiracleDetailUK
Facebook: http://www.facebook.com/Miracledetail
3M car care: http://www.3mcarcare.co.uk/ 
3M car care competition: http://www.thecleanestcar.com/


----------



## prokopas (Apr 29, 2010)

Astonishing car and very good results :thumb:


----------



## *MAGIC* (Feb 22, 2007)

Very nice car I also look after the same but in green 1 of only 7 RHD in the country.



















Robbie


----------



## Miracle Detail (Jun 4, 2010)

This is the only 997 GT3RS in this colour.


----------



## Miglior (Feb 12, 2006)

plus thats the 997 gen 2 gt3 rs. Brilliant car.

I saw one of those green ones robbie posted at the nurburgring. Awesome


----------



## 123quackers (Jan 29, 2009)

Miracle Detail said:


> This is the only 997 GT3RS in this colour.


Factory colour or a certain Royal family that my or my not have bought Harrods that like to paint all their cars that colour

Stunning any way and always more so after miracle detail has gone round it......


----------



## Miracle Detail (Jun 4, 2010)

123quackers said:


> Factory colour or a certain Royal family that my or my not have bought Harrods that like to paint all their cars that colour


Factory painted and it belongs to my best client.


----------



## 123quackers (Jan 29, 2009)

Miracle Detail said:


> Factory painted and it belongs to my best client.


Great taste, great colour:thumb:


----------



## Beau Technique (Jun 21, 2010)

Very nice Paul.


----------



## VIPER (May 30, 2007)

Oh My God!! I'm in love with that :argie: Cheers for posting Paul :thumb:

6 numbers at the weekend and I think there'd soon be 2 in the country.


----------



## Leemack (Mar 6, 2009)

Superb motor - Nice job


----------



## chunkytfg (Feb 1, 2009)

Great job but 'Meh' at the colour


----------



## TCD (Jan 27, 2009)

Totally cracking RS mate. Good job!

Cheers


----------



## coljshanks (Feb 7, 2010)

It looks like your client has quite a garage there..................... very nice indeed.


----------



## B&B Autostyle (Apr 4, 2010)

Every time I take a look at your work it's always an informative pleasure. Nice one.


----------



## Miracle Detail (Jun 4, 2010)

coljshanks said:


> It looks like your client has quite a garage there..................... very nice indeed.


No, thats my unit.


----------



## Miracle Detail (Jun 4, 2010)

B&B Autostyle said:


> Every time I take a look at your work it's always an informative pleasure. Nice one.


Thank you! :thumb:


----------



## ADW (Aug 8, 2010)

Again like ive mentioned in your other posts your work never seizes to amaze me! Top job:thumb: & great music to along also!


----------



## Rgk Detailing (Dec 6, 2006)

Nice work, stunning car!.

:thumb:


----------



## wookey (Jul 13, 2007)

Stuuning :argie: Loving the colour of the RS Riviera Blue really does suit it. Although so does the Green!

I've got a pic somewhere of a 993 RS in Riviera Blue at the Nurburgring Ring a few years ago


----------



## scooby73 (Mar 20, 2007)

Nice work on a stunning car!:thumb:


----------



## Alzak (Aug 31, 2010)

OMG love this cars Porsche all the way


----------



## CleanDetail (Mar 7, 2009)

love it! What a car.


----------



## WHIZZER (Oct 25, 2005)

Top Colour looks great


----------



## horned yo (Feb 10, 2009)

i want that porsche. Anyone want my kidneys


----------



## grayfox (Apr 15, 2008)

That colour REALLY does suits that car, more so than the green imo. Paul you said you laid down 3 layers of crystal rock was this just to ensure you'd covered every inch of the paint or do you believe in other benefits of putting down more than 2 or more layers of wax, I'm just interested to know.


----------



## Magic Detail (Jul 25, 2010)

Miracle Detail said:


> it belongs to my best client.


Pah! You smoothie... I bet you say that to all your customers!! :thumb:


----------



## johngerard (Jun 13, 2008)

*The Society For Non-Boring Coloured 911s*

The 997 GT and RS cars look superb in these colours, plus guards red and orange too. speed yellow isn't quite right - it's slightly soft. needs to be more like ferrari's yellow...

997s are invariably something between metallic black and silver. the 'grey' things gotten so bad, no-one will even order solid black anymore, but instead 'very, very, dark grey' - or metallic black as it's known.

christ, even the police have been emotionally blackmailed into buying silver cars now.


----------



## slrestoration (Nov 11, 2009)

Nice work Paul, what sort of durabilty to you get from the CQuartz?


----------



## manolik (May 30, 2010)

stunning color, stunning car, stunning work


----------



## tdekany (Jul 22, 2006)

Another awesome work Paul! Beautiful color indeed.


----------



## Jorge (Oct 12, 2009)

Absolutly fantastic Paul!!!! :thumb:

That color...:argie:

Top Detail like always...

Best regards,

Jorge


----------



## Danny B (Apr 14, 2010)

Stunning work again Paul, thats what youtube HD is for :thumb:


----------



## ashk (Aug 11, 2008)

Brilliant work Paul brilliant colour I have a jumper the same colour as that just like the 'special one'....


----------



## MK1Campaign (Mar 27, 2007)

Paul give me your opinion on 3M vs Menzerna?
Ive always used 3M in the bodyshop but always find it too wet and very greasy.


----------



## HeavenlyDetail (Sep 22, 2006)

Super duper fantastic!
God what a car , was chatting to your customers father about this car , for about an hour actually and didnt get any work done 
Great work bud.


----------



## rossdook (Aug 20, 2008)

Tidy! :thumb:

Not normally much of a Porker fan, although I think that motor may just have "turned" me! lol :lol:


----------



## MattOz (May 15, 2007)

Sweet Work  Riviera Blue is a fantastic colour. There was a GT3 at the Pistonheads Sunday Service last weekend in the same colour. Love it, and would have one in that colour if I could.


----------



## SR06 (Aug 24, 2009)

Miracle Detail said:


> This is the only 997 GT3RS in this colour.


Hmm...only one you say. Wonder if he remembers the Black RS4 on the M90(N). :driver:


----------



## stefan einz (Jan 16, 2010)

MattOz said:


> Sweet Work  Riviera Blue is a fantastic colour. There was a GT3 at the Pistonheads Sunday Service last weekend in the same colour. Love it, and would have one in that colour if I could.


It's Mexico Blue rather than Riviera Blue. Mexico is just a tad darker, with a bit less turquoise in the paint.

Cheers


----------



## Miracle Detail (Jun 4, 2010)

stefan einz said:


> It's Mexico Blue rather than Riviera Blue. Mexico is just a tad darker, with a bit less turquoise in the paint.
> 
> Cheers


:thumb:


----------



## Littler (Nov 8, 2010)

Another great detail!!


----------



## JoeAVS1 (Jul 8, 2008)

was taken out in a white one of these last week by a customer. Own & have been in some quick cars but the pace of the RS was just something else!

Regards, Joe


----------



## VIPER (May 30, 2007)

Hi Paul  Did you ever post any pics of this car on here mate? The vid is cool, but I'd love to see some photos of it as well if possible.

Cheers :thumb:


----------



## JMcCrae (Dec 3, 2010)

my favourite car! would swap an arm for it


----------



## RandomlySet (Jul 10, 2007)

very nice work mate


----------



## Miracle Detail (Jun 4, 2010)

Some pics... as requested!


----------



## tdekany (Jul 22, 2006)

cool car!!!!!!


----------



## VIPER (May 30, 2007)

Thanks for those Paul - you're a star mate :thumb:

Saw some teaser pics of the new GT2 RS is this colour on a US forum the other day, but I'm not sure the colour works as well on that as it does on the 3RS.


----------



## wookey (Jul 13, 2007)

I don't know, there was a Mexico Blue 4S with Aerokit Cup at Porsche Silverstone and a GT3 at Porsche Bristol - both look stunning :argie:


----------



## Eurogloss (Jan 22, 2008)

Nice work there Paul :thumb:


----------

